# Phish Reunion????



## thetrailboss (Aug 21, 2008)

Some of the band members say yes...*fingers crossed I guess.*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

Is Trey still in jail???


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is Trey still in jail???



nope, free man


If Trey is clean like he reportedly is and they are committed to practicing to execute the songs the way they should be played, I'm all for it.  I saw them a good 75 times, but none after 98 as I thought the shows started becoming inconsistent and sloppy.  Many of the old tunes like Reba are extremely technical and they just weren't up to par and I thought the energy was off.

I'd probably go to see a show if they came back, but not dozens per year like I once did.  I really can't stand seeing music in non-general admission environments anymore.  I don't particularly care for crowds larger than 5-6 thousand people either.  If they toured again, I'm sure they'd sell out massive stadiums.

If I had to guess, they'll pull a stealth show at Higher Ground sometime after NYE and some locals will see something real special.  Perhaps a spring tour will follow, but limited dates with Madonna ticket prices from scalpers.


----------



## dmc (Aug 21, 2008)

If they do .... They better not suck.   I hold these guys in a high standard..

I gotta hear a crisp YEM..  Or Weekapaug..   A funky Mikes Groove or Possum...  Maybe a Fee or a tasty Bowie...
I'll give Trey a chance to not totally F up Stash like he did at the last show...  
And Page a chance to not cry like a baby like he did during Velvet Sea at the same show...  

Don't get mad at me - they set the bar...   
They either bring it... Or don't show up...
I think they know that...


----------



## ccskier (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree, the musical talent and the crowd both went down the tube.  HAHA.   Anyways, I do hope they make a come back of sorts.  I remember kids selling heroin at the Great Went, that was one of the last straws for me.  I agree with the Higherground comment.  The problem is that a lot has changed in society since they broke up, people got jobs, showered, dog pounds became over populated, acid became harder to find,  etc...  All kidding aside, the 50 or so shows I saw were some of the best times of my life.  I think that I would be willing to drop the Madonna coin to see them again.  There is no way in hell I am sitting on the highway for 2 days though.


----------



## frozencorn (Aug 22, 2008)

ccskier said:


> There is no way in hell I am sitting on the highway for 2 days though.



Agreed. Too old for that nonsense any more. 

They'll reunite, but I just wonder how it will be. I'm four years older now, and even in '04 I was tired of the scene that surrounded everything. Oh, I'll be there, but I just don't want everything else to interfere with the music (they'd better practice this time around). Trey sober is a definite plus. 

If the energy is there, then there's no reason they need to be a "nostalgia act." Case in point: Anyone get Mike's new album? It's phenomonal. Easily the best post-Phish individual release. If he can bring that sort of vibe to the band's new music, along with what Trey has provided with his self-titled release still one of my favorite albums ever (not so much Bar 17), why can't they get something good going again? And frankly, Undermind isn't as bad an album as we all thought it was when it was released.


----------



## frozencorn (Aug 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Many of the old tunes like Reba are extremely technical and they just weren't up to par and I thought the energy was off..



Yup. But if you go back to 2000, I think you'll find some underrated shows when they were still getting things right for the most part. Right before hiatus they were bringing it. It was '02-on that really bothered me. I forgave them for the '02 NYE show because it was Night 1. The 20th reunion show? Worst I had ever been to. Still the '04 Great Woods shows were awesome. Those nights were just too sporadic. 

Then there was Coventry. I just like to leave it at that to spare myself the pain of the memory.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 22, 2008)

How long ago was it when Jay Z played with Phish??


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 22, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> Yup. But if you go back to 2000, I think you'll find some underrated shows when they were still getting things right for the most part. Right before hiatus they were bringing it. It was '02-on that really bothered me. I forgave them for the '02 NYE show because it was Night 1. The 20th reunion show? Worst I had ever been to. Still the '04 Great Woods shows were awesome. Those nights were just too sporadic.
> 
> Then there was Coventry. I just like to leave it at that to spare myself the pain of the memory.



Oh I've definitely heard some good shows on tape. Heck I've heard a couple of shows from even 04 that I thought were stellar.

I guess for me the bar was set somewhat high as I started going in 93 and 94 was the year I saw the most shows, somewhere around 20.  I still feel that 94 was their best year, the full Gamehendge at Great Woods, the White album on Halloween and numerous other landmark type shows.  It seemed like every show I saw up until the Great Went was lights out.  The Went shows were kinda meh and then after that for the rest of 97 and throughout 98 it seemed like many of the shows were hit or miss.  I saw great ones during that time, but some not so great ones.  From what I've read, 1998 was around the time when Trey started getting into the hard drugs.

Also around 98 I started to see more shows of smaller acts in clubs in Burlington.  Up until then it was either Grateful Dead, Allman Brothers or Phish shows in larger venues with a couple of exceptions.  I found myself enjoying seeing the likes of Stringcheese, Gov't Mule, Soulive, Greyboy All Stars, viperhouse, moe, strangefolk etc in the smaller venues far more than the big stadium shows for a quarter of the money AND I could stumble home.  Plus I didn't have to deal with ghetto hippies messed on Heroin in the lot. It really became an easy decision.  

I just decided it was best for me to walk away and appreciate the fantastic five years I spent so much time seeing the band and enjoy it for what it was.  I felt like if I kept going, I was only going to see things get worse both with the band and the scene.  Turns out I was right.  It became common place for my old friends who I saw numerous shows with to come home from the road and say, yeah 1 show rocked, but the other two were kind of meh.  That was never the case in the early-mid 90's when it seemed like every night was the best show of your life.


----------



## dmc (Aug 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How long ago was it when Jay Z played with Phish??



Few years ago... Coney Island...  It was awesome!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 22, 2008)

dmc said:


> Few years ago... Coney Island...  It was awesome!



Unforgettable moment in Phish history.  That was one of the nicest and intimate venues I have ever seen Phish in.  I remember that after Jay Z came on Trey had to be a dick and announce that Eric Clapton was about to come on stage.  Not to mention I dragged a shit load of people on the Cyclone afterwords.  I've been on the Cyclone countless times.  Never before were all the cars filled with tripping hippies.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Plus I didn't have to deal with ghetto hippies messed on Heroin in the lot. It really became an easy decision.



It's 9:42, AM
Have you hugged a wookie today?


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 22, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> : Anyone get Mike's new album? It's phenomonal. Easily the best post-Phish individual release.


 
Which one? Inside In or The Green Sparrow?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 22, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> Anyone get Mike's new album? It's phenomonal. Easily the best post-Phish individual release.







Beetlenut said:


> Which one? Inside In or The Green Sparrow?




I *really* liked the two albums he put out with Leo Kottke.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Which one? Inside In or The Green Sparrow?



Bob, me and DMC were recently at a festival and Mike played.  I missed a bunch of his set at I needed to get something out of my tent.  What I did hear was a bit disappointing.  Then again, I had just hear New Rider's set and was gearing up for Phil.


----------



## dmc (Aug 22, 2008)

Mikes set was good..  

Seen him with Leo and Ramble Dove too...

Mikes the man...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 22, 2008)

dmc said:


> Mikes the man...



I must admit I've had it in for him since that whole Jones Beach incident.  Perhaps I don't give him a chance anymore.


----------



## dmc (Aug 22, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I must admit I've had it in for him since that whole Jones Beach incident.  Perhaps I don't give him a chance anymore.



My friend from Hunter was a cop at Jones Beach at the time and was working that night...  he guarded Mike from the "bikers" after they beat him up.. 

Mike Gordon did not do anything out of control..  A cute kid was playing in the water backstage and he took a picture and talked to her...  - He's a photog..
The problem was it was the leader of the "bikers" kid... And apparently he couldn't find her and may've panicked...

The "bikers" overreacted..  Mike paid the price...

He was banned from the Dead tour that summer due to the Dead's association with these "Bikers"


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 22, 2008)

Fair enough, DMC but didn't he take her away on his segway?


----------



## frozencorn (Aug 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Which one? Inside In or The Green Sparrow?



Green Sparrow.....also a fan of the Kottke partnership.


----------



## dmc (Aug 22, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Fair enough, DMC but didn't he take her away on his segway?



He was on his Seqway - may or may not have given her a ride... 

My point is... it was innocent..  something that when i was a kid in the 60's nobody would've even cared about...  We interacted with adults all the time..

Of course my parents werent bikers...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 22, 2008)

dmc said:


> He was on his Seqway - may or may not have given her a ride...
> 
> My point is... it was innocent..  something that when i was a kid in the 60's nobody would've even cared about...  We interacted with adults all the time..
> 
> Of course my parents werent bikers...



Ok, you convinced me.  Thanks.


----------



## marcski (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd be a lot more psyched if String Cheese was getting back together instead of Phish. Just MHO.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 22, 2008)

marcski said:


> I'd be a lot more psyched if String Cheese was getting back together instead of Phish. Just MHO.


 
+1

Any of their band members put out anything good for solo projects?


----------



## dmc (Aug 22, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> +1
> 
> Any of their band members put out anything good for solo projects?



I saw the percussionist and the drummer in Idaho last year do a techno - synth - dums n bass type thing...  

it was pretty crazy..


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 22, 2008)

In reference to Gordo, his reputation didn't help him in that matter.  He's been known to pick up girls very close to age 18 in Burlington.  Obviously a lot different than a 9 year old, but by many accounts he's rumored to be a creep.  I'm not saying this is all together true, I don't know.  I do know that when I lived there, I used to see him out quite a bit in Burlington and one time was at Leunigs Bistro about three years ago and the girl he was sharing a meal with was about that age.  Could've been just a friend or he could have a bit of Bill Wyman in him.  Like I said, not labeling him, but certain things you hear and see can make you wonder a bit.

As for his music, he's fantastic.  I have not heard the new album, but look forward to hearing it at some point.  The Kotke pairing was quite good.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 7, 2008)

This weekend at Brad Sand's wedding.


----------



## ccskier (Sep 7, 2008)

Step one complete.  Funny, I was thinking about it a lot over the weekend.  No matter, where, when, if it happens I am going to be there.  Already have a crew lined up to make a trip if need be.


----------



## dmc (Sep 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> In reference to Gordo, his reputation didn't help him in that matter.  He's been known to pick up girls very close to age 18 in Burlington.  Obviously a lot different than a 9 year old, but by many accounts he's rumored to be a creep.  I'm not saying this is all together true, I don't know.  I do know that when I lived there, I used to see him out quite a bit in Burlington and one time was at Leunigs Bistro about three years ago and the girl he was sharing a meal with was about that age.  Could've been just a friend or he could have a bit of Bill Wyman in him.  Like I said, not labeling him, but certain things you hear and see can make you wonder a bit.
> 
> As for his music, he's fantastic.  I have not heard the new album, but look forward to hearing it at some point.  The Kotke pairing was quite good.



I the early 90s there were rumors that Bob Wier was into boys...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2008)

Official

Hampton, March 6,7,8

.....tickets on sale as I type through Phish ticketing; on sale to general public Saturday, October 18th


http://phish.com/news/index.php?year=2008#story409


----------



## frozencorn (Oct 1, 2008)

Also from the announcement:

"The band intends to announce additional touring in 2009 early next year."

Well, stay sober, Trey, and we'll see how this goes. High hopes.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 1, 2008)

Put in a request for Saturday the 7th.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2008)

Hotel Booked, request in for Sunday the 8th


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 1, 2008)

No Sat?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> No Sat?



well, J and I had a vacation in mind for April to drive down to DC to visit a very good friend I haven't seen in a couple of years, spend a weekend with him, check out the Outer Banks for a couple of days and then over to Asheville for a couple.  Plan would now be DC, Phish on Sunday then out to the OB.


----------



## ccskier (Oct 1, 2008)

Put in for Friday night.  Going to try for all 3, wife told me to grow up this morning on my announcement, she doesn't understand.


----------



## dmc (Oct 1, 2008)

Put in all three nights...

Sweet...


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 1, 2008)

GF will want to go...too bad she is beginning her med school rotations!


----------



## roark (Oct 1, 2008)

I stopped going to Phish shows once it became an arena thing, and don't listen to them much anymore. Who knows, this might peak my interest again. I did recently dl the only show I attended that I didn't have a recording of.

For live music I have pretty much zero interest in seeing a show at a large venue. If it were about the "show" rather than the music I might see an act at one of those venues, but for music they universally suck. I'm very fortunate to be able to go to shows at smaller places, even if it's usually midweek.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2008)

roark said:


> I stopped going to Phish shows once it became an arena thing, and don't listen to them much anymore. Who knows, this might peak my interest again. I did recently dl the only show I attended that I didn't have a recording of.
> 
> For live music I have pretty much zero interest in seeing a show at a large venue. If it were about the "show" rather than the music I might see an act at one of those venues, but for music they universally suck. I'm very fortunate to be able to go to shows at smaller places, even if it's usually midweek.



very much agree with this statement.  Part of the reason we moved where we did was because of the Stone Church.  I'll take seeing a smaller band like Nate Wilson Group there over an arena show any day of the week.

I don't think I've seen an arena / stadium show since Dead tour 2002 in Roanoke, VA. I'm still very much intrigued though if Trey is sober and the band is well practiced.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 1, 2008)

ccskier said:


> Put in for Friday night.  Going to try for all 3, wife told me to grow up this morning on my announcement, she doesn't understand.




Funny. My wife gave up  trying to get me to listen to  her about shows.  Glad folks are excited about the music. Never did it for me, but enjoy.  I did like Mike Gordon's band at the Gathering of the vibes.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 1, 2008)

Any suggestions on lodging?  I want to book sooner than later.  Is there a scene in Hampton?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Any suggestions on lodging?  I want to book sooner than later.  Is there a scene in Hampton?



From what I understand, almost everything within 5 miles is completely booked.  I scored a room at the Marriott right next door first thing this morning, it was sold out within an hour. 

I don't know much about the city of Hampton.  I went to a couple of shows, but pretty much just hung in the lot.  This was late 90's and I recall the venue security and cops in general to be extremely lax.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 1, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> From what I understand, almost everything within 5 miles is completely booked.  I scored a room at the Marriott right next door first thing this morning, it was sold out within an hour.
> 
> I don't know much about the city of Hampton.  I went to a couple of shows, but pretty much just hung in the lot.  This was late 90's and I recall the venue security and cops in general to be extremely lax.




I'll probably look to book a few days after we find out about tickets or not.  I'm assuming some people will cancel at that point.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2008)

We regret to inform you that you did not get the Phish tickets that you requested through Phish Ticketing  

Oh well, probably a good thing.  I was going to plan a vacation down south to the Outer Banks around it, but I really wanted to wait until later in the spring when the weather is warmer.  Not to mention, the first week of March is often the best week of the year for skiing.

such is life


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 14, 2008)

I struck out as well.


----------



## frozencorn (Oct 15, 2008)

Also denied, which is just as well. Would have hated the dilemma of sacrificing a prime ski weekend and spending the cash to get to Hampton. Would have also hated the dilemma of flipping them to a friend or putting them on ebay. Now, I do not have to. Looking forward to the tour.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2008)

The thing that attracted me most is Hampton itself.  I really can't stand large seated shows.  At least at Hampton where it's GA you can go wherever you like.  I don't really have an interest in seeing anyone at an indoor stadium where I'm confined to a tiny seat.  

Hopefully they do a festival this summer.  That I'd be down with or something like Great Woods that has a decent lawn.


----------



## ccskier (Oct 15, 2008)

Denied here also.  I do not know anyone who got it.


----------



## frozencorn (Oct 15, 2008)

Got a buddy in San Fran who got two to each show.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

I sort of feel like Phish might not do so well anymore since most of their fans have grown up..I could be wrong since Madonna still does well..


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> Got a buddy in San Fran who got two to each show.



Out of the dozens of people I know who tried for tickets, only a couple got them and in each case it was not just one night, but all three.  Seems phishy to me.  I mean if they just have REALLY good luck, great, but if for some reason the lottery system just filled entire orders per credit card, then that's kind of lame.  I'd rather see three people each get tickets to one night, then one person get tickets to all three nights.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I sort of feel like Phish might not do so well anymore since most of their fans have grown up..I could be wrong since Madonna still does well..



As long as they practice and deliver consistent performances like they did during pre-hiatus days, I see them easily filling most arenas around the country.  They're are numerous youngsters out there who never got the chance to see them and are choppin' at the bit.  I'm sure they will cultivate a whole host of other new fans as well.  Again, this is provided they practice and don't have the drug issues that plagued them towards the end of the first go around.


----------



## ccskier (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm pissed.  Drove over to my office, set up a few computers, got ready for 10AM.  NOTHING, not even 1 ticket.  I do not know how it happened.  Ticketmaster is bullshit.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2008)

Was it sold out right away at 10?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2008)

ccskier said:


> I'm pissed.  Drove over to my office, set up a few computers, got ready for 10AM.  NOTHING, not even 1 ticket.  I do not know how it happened.  Ticketmaster is bullshit.



I'll show you how it happened.  Ticketbastard sold tickets to another arm of their own company called ticketsnow, which are re-selling the tickets for ten times the face value

check it out

http://ticketsnow.ticketmaster.com/Concert_Tickets/Phish_Tickets.html


----------



## ccskier (Oct 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Was it sold out right away at 10?



Yes it was.  I got kicked out of ticketmaster a few times, got error messages, etc....   then once I got in, tried directing me to some f'ing bullshat online scalping agencies.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll show you how it happened.  Ticketbastard sold tickets to another arm of their own company called ticketsnow, which are re-selling the tickets for ten times the face value
> 
> check it out
> 
> http://ticketsnow.ticketmaster.com/Concert_Tickets/Phish_Tickets.html



Fucking Cocksuckers.


----------



## ccskier (Oct 18, 2008)

I am banning the event all together now, maybe.


----------



## ccskier (Oct 18, 2008)

Look on ebay, holy smokes:

http://tickets.shop.ebay.com/items/...rksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em282?_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## dmc (Nov 2, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't think I've seen an arena / stadium show since Dead tour 2002 in Roanoke, VA. I'm still very much intrigued though if Trey is sober and the band is well practiced.



I would absolutely not go see them in a place like Giants Stadium or RFK...  
I'd go any MSG or a Hampton show...  
Not a big fan of "sheds" - Shoreline being an exemption and possibly Bethel woods...

i really love the shows in Limestone... I do miss the days of catching them at the Wetlands or Roseland for sure...


----------

